# razer copperhead recognized as keyboard



## Krenoten (May 8, 2010)

My issue is identical to the one brought up here:

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-usb/2007-July/003772.html

However, I'm using 8.0-RELEASE, with a different version of ums.c, and I'm a complete newbie to freebsd/modifying things like this.  How might I go about fixing this in the current version of ums?  Thank you in advance for your time.


----------



## Krenoten (May 11, 2010)

More specifically, I don't know what exactly is involved in reverting ums.c to version 1.94.  
Where/how do I acquire this older version?


----------



## wblock@ (May 12, 2010)

Krenoten said:
			
		

> More specifically, I don't know what exactly is involved in reverting ums.c to version 1.94.
> Where/how do I acquire this older version?



The older version won't work on FreeBSD 8, since the USB system is completely different.  Posts like this to the freebsd-usb mailing list usually get a quick response.


----------

